# opening a soda bottle which has been shaken and it explodes



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How would you describe a such a situation where I open a bottle of some drink ("julmust" to be exact) which contains gas, and it "explodes"?

Minä avaan pullo julmust, ja se räjähtyy, koska se ravistettiin. (?)


----------



## Gavril

Hi EVOO,



Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Minä avaan pullo*n* Julmust*ia* ja se räjäht*ää*, koska s*itä* ravistettiin / *on ravistetty.*



You don't need to include "minä" here unless you're emphasizing that it's you who are opening the bottle, not someone else.

Remember that if you have a bottle of something (or a bag of something, or a box of something, etc.), that "something" appears in the partitive (_julmusti*a*_).

(I'm not sure if "Julmustia" is the most common partitive form of Julmust, but I haven't been able to find a better option yet.)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Minä avaan pullo*n* Julmust*ia* ja se räjäht*ää*, koska s*itä* ravistettiin / *on ravistett**U**.*
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to include "minä" here unless you're emphasizing that it's you who are opening the bottle, not someone else.
> 
> Remember that if you have a bottle of something (or a bag of something, or a box of something, etc.), that "something" appears in the partitive (_julmusti*a*_).
> 
> (I'm not sure if "Julmustia" is the most common partitive form of Julmust, but I haven't been able to find a better option yet.) *It's the only correct form.*
Click to expand...

We don't say _räjähtää_ here, instead I'd say _kuohahtaa, purskahtaa, pärskähtää_ etc.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> We don't say _räjähtää_ here, instead I'd say _kuohahtaa, purskahtaa, pärskähtää_ etc.



I found several examples of "pullo räjähti" online, where _pullo_ is a soda pop bottle or similar. Would _räjähtää_ be appropriate if, for example, the pressure was so strong that the bottle cap popped off and flew into the air?

(Admittedly, this probably isn't the kind of situation EVOO was thinking of.)

Also, sorry for the vowel harmony mistake (ravistetty).


----------



## Hakro

In spoken language you can hear "pullo räjähti" or even "ihminen räjähti" (raivostui, got mad) but only in a figurative way.

Fact: "Räjähdys (detonaatio) on nopea kemiallinen reaktio, jossa vapautuu suuri määrä lämpö- ja liike-energiaa. Periaatteessa kyseessä on erittäin nopea palamisreaktio." (Wikipedia)

[Don't worry about the vowel harmony – even native Finnish speakers make this kind of mistakes.]


----------

